# Lil Kahuna 4/15-4/16 overnighter



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Made a last minute decision to shoot offshore, soak some squid and do a little bottom bumpin. Last two months the boat has had some major mechancial work and new underwater lights installed so this would a great shakedown. 

Left Perdido around 3PM and headed to shallow rigs. Bumped around, caught a few scamp and fished them until dark. To our suprise large blackfin showed up so we broke out the poppers and had fun catching 25lb blackfins. After an hour of this we headed further offshore to our sword grounds. On the way we stopped at Petronius to see what was going on. Nothing...

Let petronius and headed to my favorite swording grounds. Soaked squid until 2AM. Decided to make a 10 mile run and try a different area. Got set up around 3AM and by 3:30 we had our first and only fish. This guy put up a helluva fight and yours truly was on the rod. After 15-20 min we had a nice 70 maybe 80lb little pumpkin. Nice...sword steaks for dinner!! 



















Put the baits back out and soaked until 5:30AM. By this time wind had picked up and so did the seas. No more takers. 

I was extremely impressed with our new Aqua LED Underwater Lights. 

At sunrise left sword grounds and headed for some live bottom to do a little bumping. Bumped around several spots and covered 10-15 miles. Around 9AM found a nice mark and started slaying the AJs. Picked up four in a hurry. Also managed a few more scamp which nicely rounded out our box. 

Got back in around noon. 

Keith Johnson, Lil Kahuna


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

Very nice Keith. Glad you guys got the trip in. You guys always seem to put a swordie in the boat. I wish we had been able to stay oat and soak, but it was back to the barn at 8:00 pm.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

nice job, and good eatin!!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Idreaded this report since I had to turn it down as well as Andy's. Great job guys, I think ya'll have been the most sword-consistent boat for a little while now. Did you break in that new spin rod yet?

Chris


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Good job on the trip. What was the size of the scamps and AJ's? Gene


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Chris,

I hadn't broke in the rod yet. That would be like driving a Ferrari to get groceries. 

Recess,

We had one AJ that would probably go 20lb...the rest were all regular size... We had one huge scamp that probably went 12lbs and the rest were all good size keepers. It took me a while to find the AJs. Ended up finding them on one particular natural botom spot.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job! :clap Thanks for the report.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Keith is the swordlord :bowdown. Set up the first drift in 1,000 feet, the underwater lights promptly brought in a bunch of schoolie pompano dolphin, that attracted a pod of bottlenose dolphin that were intent on feeding on the schoolies around the boat for two hours. Flat calm blended blu green drift southward minimal current...nothing 2:00 am Keith says lets run north and reset..still flat run to 700 feet still decent water set the 50's out... thirty minutes clicker goes off Keith comes tight and straps in for a thirty minute fight to be rewarded with a 50" sword. Hooked in the bill..stomach full of a 14" undigested bluefish, 4 partially digested mullet and a half dozed or so squid. Set up for the final drift and the northeast wind starts picking up and so do the seas 2-3 at sunrise. Were happy to work toward home in the 15knot three foot seas.

Keith spotted a big brown log surfing a set about 23 miles outnext to the boat and we come off plane to see if he pops up for some LingLagnaippe...not happening, maybe the survivorsgenetic code is allowing an offshore lemon migration to avoid the inshore onslaught...JMHO. Man those sword fillets are like butter


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

As always Keith & Craig know how to bring breakfast, lunch &dinner to the table. 

Great Job Guys :bowdown


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Craig,

Where do you get those crazy scientific hypotheses?


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Pat a good capt. friend of mine who has fished here his whole life suggested this survival strategy....


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man you guys just kill those swordies, great report.:bowdown


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great report, Congratulations on the sword. Man I know that has to be some great eating. You guys always seem to get it done.

Rob


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Look at all that blood...that poor fish! boo hoo.

I can't believe u guys snuck out and didnt even give me a call. Nice job!


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Is that what a swordfish looks like? It's been so long I've forgotten what it looks like. Great job guys!

Jeff


----------

